# Anybody here with a Crown Vic Or Grand Marquis?



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

Could someone tell me the exact width of the trunk at it's biggest spot and how deep it is ack from there?

I need to know if I can fit 4 l7 12's in it lined up in one big seperate chambered box.

Please do me this favor is you own a crown victoria or grand marquis with the newer body styles like the 03's and even 99's or whatever.

And if possible please draw a picture of how all the measurements are.


Thanks =]

Please don't be a dick.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 12 2007, 12:27 AM~9207699
> *Could someone tell me the exact width of the trunk at it's biggest spot and how deep it is ack from there?
> 
> I need to know if I can fit 4 l7 12's in it lined up in one big seperate chambered box.
> ...


hey me and the merc have almost the same car but i will talk to him this afternoon and see if he can help you out


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 12 2007, 01:27 AM~9207699
> *Could someone tell me the exact width of the trunk at it's biggest spot and how deep it is ack from there?
> 
> I need to know if I can fit 4 l7 12's in it lined up in one big seperate chambered box.
> ...


are you porting the 12's or running them sealed? big difference trying to fit a box thats 14cubes compared to something around 9 cubes. (being that you said split chambers, i'm guessing your running a prefabbed sealed enclosure?)

and if your running them sealed, run just TWO of them vented and you'll be happy (plus you wont be blocking the return with a huge ass MDF coffin)


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

I'm lanning on having a box professionally built and I would like all four of them to be ported if possible.

I'll need around 3cu ft for each sub i beleive


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I have a 99 grand marquis and I've done a lot of different things with my trunk... different ported boxes, false floors, amp racks, etc. 

First, are you going to keep your spare tire?

And sorry, you're not going to fit 4 12" L7's ported in this trunk.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

No, I won't be keeping my spare tire back there, all I want back there is my bang.

You're telling me there's no way I could get a professional to build a custom ported box even with the box being built on the back "shelf" part and be able to have it ported?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I seriously doubt it. Not only that, but it would defeat a lot of the purpose because you'd be blocking all the space for the bass to make it back to the cabin.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I'd say go with 2 ported or 4 sealed if you really want 4.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

how about this

is this possible

keep the two on the outside sealed and run the two in the middle ported because i can have more air space for them since the trunk goes like this
__ __
|___|

get what i'm saying?

If I run them sealed will I still get HARD hitting bass, I like deep bass and like i said I wanna be heard, I don't listen to rock and I know it sounds good sealed, i listen to rap so I wanna hear the bang and have my whole car shakin

and thanks for all the help man


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I've never heard of people running ported and sealed at the same time... I don't know how that would sound.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

I want it being EXACTLY like this the way the box is and the subs are facing out.









Here is a pic of the trunk(no spare tire).

















Could I run 4 10's ported?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 12 2007, 10:05 PM~9213234
> *
> 
> Could I run 4 10's ported?
> *


L7's? Or any 10?


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

L7's of course


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I doubt you can fit 4 10" L7's optimally ported.

...if you did, the box would have to be shaped like a T. It's just, the 10" L7's need 2.25 cubes each, so 9 cubes total, then you have to account for the port displacement, which is going to be huge, you have to account for the sub displacement, and you have to account for decent bracing. After it's all said and done I don't think it's worth it. The box will be so big in that trunk that there will be no air flow... not to mention the fact that a box like that is going to cost a shitload if you have a shop build it.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

What would you go with? 4 12" L7's sealed, 4 10's ported, or 2 15's ported?

Will I still have LOUD & DEEP bass with 4 12's sealed?

Would it be louder and deeper then 1 ported?

Could I get into the 140dbs with 2 15's ported?

Now that I think of it would it be possible to fit 3 15's with the same box design as I want the twelves?

That would give each sub more room?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You can't fit 2 15" L7's ported, and like I said, I doubt you can fit 4 10" L7's ported...


You can fit 2 12" L7's ported. 
You can fit 4 12" L7's sealed.
You can fit 2 10" L7's ported.
You can fit 4 10" L7's sealed.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

Come on you gotta have faith in me mannnnn.. lol

How could I not fit 2 15's ported bro?

There's little hyundais out there rolling with them in prefab boxes that are made to specs.. and my trunk is about twice the size of them things


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 12 2007, 10:55 PM~9214326
> *Come on you gotta have faith in me mannnnn.. lol
> 
> How could I not fit 2 15's ported bro?
> ...


because that requires ~12cubes... i look for fitting 'optimum' enclosures when it comes to selecting woofers... some ppl throw whatever into whatever and hope it bangs... but they've probably never heard a proper set up before.

still dont get why you want l7's  j/p if done right, they're monsters

just lookin at it from a 3rd view... you dont want a huge ass coffin in the trunk blocking the return, and if you dont need to, dont run 4 of anything sealed when you can run 2 of it ported and save (get just as loud without spending money on 2 more woofers and twice the amt of power to power the two extra woofers)

how much you lookin to spend on woofers and how much you lookin to spend on an amp to power them? if your not hell bent on L7's you might want to look into a couple other woofers.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I'm totally hellbent on L7's =].

After watching them for so long I just lost my taste for round subs anymore =]. Unless there W7's =].

So what should I do man?

Should I do 2 12's ported with a ZX750 running to each? Or should I go to the ZX1000's?

Kickers AMPs all say RMS wattage, I NEVER see anywhere it saying max, so I'm guessing that the ZX 750 would fit the L7 12 perfectly and bring out it's full potential or do they really not push that 750 RMS that I need?

Would the ZX1000's blow them bits if I have the volume all the way up? Or should I get the ZX1000's and turn the gain down to like 80%?

I just really loveeeeee the look of the four L7's lined up but I guess I can't get away with any of that being ported. boohoo =[


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

so i'm guessing that pic up there with the four 12's has a box that's made completely wrong? =[

would it still bang and have them DEEP LOWS with that being ported with ports on the back of it with a box that small?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 12 2007, 11:55 PM~9214326
> *Come on you gotta have faith in me mannnnn.. lol
> 
> How could I not fit 2 15's ported bro?
> ...


Now that's an oxymoron.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

lmao

well maybe that's not true but i'm sure they could fit



lol


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

i'm just gonna say [email protected]#$ it and get 4 12's and do them how I want with ports in the back, i'll see how it goes, if everything's fu(*ed i'll sell two of the L7's and just keep two


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You're not going to be able to put them in optimum conditions... I know the thought of 4 12's sounds sweeter than 2 12's. But isn't it more amazing for the guy with 2 12's to be as loud or louder than the guy with 4?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Nov 13 2007, 11:04 PM~9222547
> *You're not going to be able to put them in optimum conditions... I know the thought of 4 12's sounds sweeter than 2 12's. But isn't it more amazing for the guy with 2 12's to be as loud or louder than the guy with 4?
> *


let him learn... It's the best way


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

this is me just different account

yeah if I don't like it and I like the sound of my dudes 1 12 i'll get rid of it 2 and go with the other too with boxes made to specs or as close as I can get them to

thanks everybody =]


----------

